# Diesel brakes vs regular gas brakes Cruze



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

There is all the debate in the world about slotted and drilled rotors vs regular blank ones... this and that type of pad, but really a lot of it comes down to the actual size of the brakes themselves at the end of day. Meaning, 2-pot, 4-pot calipers? None of us will ever see a 6-pot setup on our cars, that's for sure lol


But supposedly the new 2013/4 diesel has slightly larger brakes from what I understand?


Anyone know if they will fit as a replacement for us regular gas guys? If the bolt pattern is the same... I don't see why the wheels etc wouldn't fit. Maybe slightly larger rotors and caliper/pad setup would be great for those of us who want to stop on a dime and give you .9 cents change back.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Invierno, I have an Aussie diesel Cruze with the standard bigger brakes and the bolt pattern is slightly more spread out. I believe the US diesel is the same? All Cruise models in Australia now come with factory alloy wheels and the SRI and SRI-V 1.6T cars also have diesel size brakes. Does your car have disc or drum rear brakes? A good quality set of after market brake pads and linings can make a big difference to stopping power even before changing any OE hardware.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

You would have to verify, but I think I heard on here the bold pattern is not the same on the diesel.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Interesting.... Bigger is better.. Having the ability to diapate heat is the key.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Invierno said:


> There is all the debate in the world about slotted and drilled rotors vs regular blank ones... this and that type of pad, but really a lot of it comes down to the actual size of the brakes themselves at the end of day. Meaning, 2-pot, 4-pot calipers? None of us will ever see a 6-pot setup on our cars, that's for sure lol
> 
> 
> But supposedly the new 2013/4 diesel has slightly larger brakes from what I understand?
> ...


I dont know about the Diesel brakes, but i have the ZZP front brake kit on my car and its a 12" kit with 2-Pistons Calipers. (Normaly its 10.8" with 1-piston...)

One thing is for sure tho : The stock brakes on a NA gas Cruze have no endurance, so :

1. For spirited street driving or Autocross : Better Pads and better oil. ex : Hawk HPS pads and ATE Super blue racing oil.

2. For Track / Lapping : Brake kit with best pads and good oil. ex : Baer 13" Pro+ kit with Hawk HP plus pads and Stoptech STR-660 oil.


BTW forget about Drilled rotors, they are CRAP, unless your car come from the factory with them, like Porsche...


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Hi Invierno, I have an Aussie diesel Cruze with the standard bigger brakes and the bolt pattern is slightly more spread out. I believe the US diesel is the same? All Cruise models in Australia now come with factory alloy wheels and the SRI and SRI-V 1.6T cars also have diesel size brakes.


Aussie is spot on. The new 1.6T SRi uses the larger Diesel brakes and tires (SRi-V gets even larger tires).
The Diesel needs larger breaks and tires as it weighs significantly more due to that heavy 2.0L Diesel engine. It weighs almost 100kg (220lbs) more than the 1.6T SRi and almost 200kg (440lbs) more than the base model 1.8L.

If you had the option of fitting the disks and calipers from the diesel I would definitely go ahead with it. Larger disks and larger pads.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Quoted from: Product Information 2014 JH Cruze Sedan and Hatch

_Brakes:_

1.4L and 1.8L 276mm front ventilated discs; 268mm rear solid discs
1.6L and 2.0L Diesel 300mm front ventilated discs; 292mm rear solid discs
_Wheels and tyres:_

Equipe & CDX (petrol) 17” x 7” alloy wheels; 215/50R-17-91V tyres (4)
Equipe & CDX (diesel)/ SRi 17” x 7” alloy wheels; 225/50R-17-94V tyres (4)
SRiV 18” x 8” alloy wheels; 235/45R18-94W tyres (4)


Edit* For you Yanks that's 10.9" front and 10.6" rear on the 1.8L and 1.4L T
The Diesel and 1.6L T gets 11.8" front and 11.5" rear.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Nathan of Aus. said:


> Quoted from: Product Information 2014 JH Cruze Sedan and Hatch
> 
> _Brakes:_
> 
> ...


What are the bolt pattern on youe cars.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> What are the bolt pattern on youe cars.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Did a search and came across this on a smaller Aussie Cruze forum:
"5x105 petrol 5x115 diesel" 

Did more searching and found this on Wiki:
"GM (Chevy, Pontiac, etc):5x100mm, 5x115 mm, 5x120.7 mm, 6X139.7 mm"

Edit* Seems like the post I found on the other forum is correct. 105 is the smaller sizing for the Cruze:
https://www.rimsntires.com/packages.jsp?req=newCar&carYear=2013&carMake=Chevrolet&carModel=Cruze


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Poje said:


> I dont know about the Diesel brakes, but i have the ZZP front brake kit on my car and its a 12" kit with 2-Pistons Calipers. (Normaly its 10.8" with 1-piston...)
> 
> One thing is for sure tho : The stock brakes on a NA gas Cruze have no endurance, so :
> 
> ...


Don't you mean ZZP Brake kit, not Baer? Or did you contact Baer directly to have one developed for our car?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Poje said:


> I dont know about the Diesel brakes, but i have the ZZP front brake kit on my car and its a 12" kit with 2-Pistons Calipers. (Normaly its 10.8" with 1-piston...)
> 
> One thing is for sure tho : The stock brakes on a NA gas Cruze have no endurance, so :
> 
> ...


What about slotted have you tested them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> What about slotted have you tested them.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ya, sloted are ok, they clean the pads and reduce the glazing, but in reality, a good ole plain Disc is ok with good pads and oil.

Some brand will charge you double the price for sloted Discs, even if they are the same Discs as the plain one, but with some machining on them.

I'll be testing new Discs soon, i'll let you guys know.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Too bad no one makes carbon ceramic rotors lol (overkill)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Too bad no one makes carbon ceramic rotors lol (overkill)
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



I saw some 13" Carbon ceramic to sell on a site, 5000$ for 2 Discs...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Poje said:


> I saw some 13" Carbon ceramic to sell on a site, 5000$ for 2 Discs...


Oh yea but just imagine absolutely no fading and if you add carbon caramic pads omfg talk about stopping on a dime and getting change back lol you'll get a dime back in change. 
But no way in **** shoukd anyone buy those unless you can go over 200mph
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Oh yea but just imagine absolutely no fading and if you add carbon caramic pads omfg talk about stopping on a dime and getting change back lol you'll get a dime back in change.
> But no way in **** shoukd anyone buy those unless you can go over 200mph
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The best kit for the Cruze is the Baer kit that the Tjin Cruze had, the Baer Pro+ 14" kit.

These are 6-Pistons Calipers with Corvette pads, so its easy to replace, with 14" 2-piece rotors. You can even have the rear brakes like that, lol.

1850$ for front, double for front and back.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Poje said:


> The best kit for the Cruze is the Baer kit that the Tjin Cruze had, the Baer Pro+ 14" kit.
> 
> These are 6-Pistons Calipers with Corvette pads, so its easy to replace, with 14" 2-piece rotors. You can even have the rear brakes like that, lol.
> 
> 1850$ for front, double for front and back.


Yea well for $4000 I can fully do my chassis and add zzp brakes and add rear disc with bigger rotors and rims with r spec tires and have some change left over

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Yea well for $4000 I can fully do my chassis and add zzp brakes and add rear disc with bigger rotors and rims with r spec tires and have some change left over
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hehe, ya, they are for the Extreme.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Poje said:


> Hehe, ya, they are for the Extreme.


More like overkill I don't even think the ADAC Cruze Cup Cruzes use this big of brakes.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> More like overkill I don't even think the ADAC Cruze Cup Cruzes use this big of brakes.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I think they use the stock brakes, lol, but they are VERY light cars, not like mine and me sitting in it... :uhh:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Poje said:


> I think they use the stock brakes, lol, but they are VERY light cars, not like mine and me sitting in it... :uhh:


Started an ADAC On Board thread to stop thread jacking.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Well it looks like the idea of swapping out my brakes for the ones from the diesel is out the window, if the bolt patterns aren't the same :/ I guess I didn't see why they would switch up the bolt patterns since I'm sure it's the same for all models of the Cruze to include the Eco and the NA 1.8 guys all the way to us LT+ 1.4 turbo guys. But oh well.

I've always stood by Brembo rotors, drilled. Say what you want, start the hating now lol. I have NEVER had a problem with them like critics say and I've had them on every car I've owned basically to include high powered machines like my WRX and Supercharged Jeep. For heat dissipation, drilled help a little. One thing they do great is help stop better when it's raining/wet outside. At least no one can debate that part, I hope. 

PLEASE DON'T START ARGUING ABOUT ROTORS HERE GUYS! Lol I have been through sooooo many debates on my car forums about them lol. YES, at the end of the day, size is what matters. At least, through my research that's what I have found. So YES, upgrading to that ZZP kit or a Baer kit would be awesome. For those of us who don't have the $$$$ for brakes and probably don't need them since we aren't even making 200whp, I'm sure some good rotors and pads would be better than stock.

For me, my favorite combo has been Brembo rotors + Hawk HPS pads, and some Motul 5.1 or RBF 600 fluid. ATE SuperBlue is awesome too. (If you don't know that Motul 5.1 is DOT4 fluid, please don't start...) lol

I guess I'll save up some money for that ZZP kit. It looks sick. 
















Anyone have any pics of these on their car???


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Invierno said:


> Well it looks like the idea of swapping out my brakes for the ones from the diesel is out the window, if the bolt patterns aren't the same :/ I guess I didn't see why they would switch up the bolt patterns since I'm sure it's the same for all models of the Cruze to include the Eco and the NA 1.8 guys all the way to us LT+ 1.4 turbo guys. But oh well.
> 
> I've always stood by Brembo rotors, drilled. Say what you want, start the hating now lol. I have NEVER had a problem with them like critics say and I've had them on every car I've owned basically to include high powered machines like my WRX and Supercharged Jeep. For heat dissipation, drilled help a little. One thing they do great is help stop better when it's raining/wet outside. At least no one can debate that part, I hope.
> 
> ...


Mine has ZZP, i was the 1st Cruze to get them.

As for Brembo, they make realy good parts, but the cost alot, so im not surprised they do what they are supposed to.

U can check my Garage for pics if you dont see them well enough in signature.


----------

